
Redux Core Concepts Made Easy - fazlerocks
https://blog.greenroots.info/redux-core-concepts-made-easy-ck1ou11tt00wx8us1rk4l7sn6
======
hilbert42
This idea makes great sense so long as the industry reaches agreement on
implementation standards so as to mimimize the cost of exchanging old for new
panels. What's needed post haste are standards like those used in the
shipping/container industry where sizes, mounting hardware etc. are all
standardized and fully interchangeable.

If thought out well—and barring any exceptional idea that comes out of left
wing—then such standards should long outlive normal/evolutionary panel
replacements.

